# R-1 or R-3



## retire09 (Aug 3, 2011)

If you have a proposed project consisting of 12 individual rental cabins with no cooking facilities, each meeting fire separation distances, would each cabin still be classified as an R-1? Renters will be transient. We do not require sprinklers in R-3s. Should we require sprinklers in rental cabins?


----------



## brudgers (Aug 3, 2011)

My personal opinion is that a detached structure like this is most similar R3.   I would treat it like a vacation house at the beach.  The problem with the R3 occupancy definition is that it gets into issues of permanency which vary across time.  But I am sure someone will say that each needs its own 13R system.


----------



## alora (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm thinking R-1, using "boarding house" definition.



> BOARDING HOUSE. A building arranged or used for lodging for compensation, with or without meals, and not occupied as a single-family unit.


----------



## zigmark (Aug 3, 2011)

R-1 or R-3

I say R-1.  R-3 is permanent occupancy and would need to meet the definition of a dwelling unit.  Your example indicated no provision for cooking which clearly meets the R-1 provision of a sleeping unit.  More to the point though is how do they intend for the units to be used?  R-3 is the catch all when not meeting one of the other "R" occupancy types and dont' forget to read the definitions for the terms used with each.

ZIG


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 3, 2011)

Yup those KOA kabins are real dangerous. http://koa.com/lodges-cabins-cottages/


----------



## cda (Aug 3, 2011)

R-1  because tranient

R-1 type building is not defined as in one unit or multiple units attached together


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 3, 2011)

In our state it would be R-1 but exempt from sprinkler requirements (as amended) due to non cooking and cabin/camp designation.


----------



## Mr Softy (Aug 3, 2011)

how big are the cabins?

they're not really R-3, but they're not R-1 either.

can they be classified as Accessory?


----------



## brudgers (Aug 3, 2011)

alora said:
			
		

> I'm thinking R-1, using "boarding house" definition.


  It does not fit into the ordinary meaning of boarding house.


----------



## brudgers (Aug 3, 2011)

zigmark said:
			
		

> I say R-1.  R-3 is permanent occupancy and would need to meet the definition of a dwelling unit.  Your example indicated no provision for cooking which clearly meets the R-1 provision of a sleeping unit.  More to the point though is how do they intend for the units to be used?  R-3 is the catch all when not meeting one of the other "R" occupancy types and dont' forget to read the definitions for the terms used with each.  ZIG


  Here's the thing with your logic. If they put in cooking facilities, the case for classifying them as R3 would be stronger and the hazard would be higher.


----------



## brudgers (Aug 3, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Yup those KOA kabins are real dangerous. http://koa.com/lodges-cabins-cottages/


  Those would not even fall under the building code if they are mobile homes.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 4, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Those would not even fall under the building code if they are mobile homes.


They are not mobile homes they are site erected kits you can purchase. Pretty basic one or two rooms. Basically the codes are silent on campround sleeping facilities. I have seen tepees, cabins, RV's, yurts and even a train caboose used for campsites. They are individual units some do not even have electric, some do. The requirement to sprinkler every R occupancy has gotten ridicuolus to say the least.

http://www.keystonekabins.com/cabins/?link=cabins


----------



## permitguy (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's a blast from the past for your reading pleasure:

http://www4.iccsafe.org/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=009275#000000


----------



## Big Mac (Aug 4, 2011)

Like Fireman Bill, I too would classify them as R-1 (most like a hotel/motel for transient housing)

However, again like Fireman Bill, our State Board has exemptions that would apply to most camping situations

An automatic fire sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3 shall be provided throughout all buildings with a Group R fire area.  Section 903.2.8.

Exception: Group R-1 if all of the following conditions apply

1)  The Group R fire area is no more than 500 square feet and used only for recreational use

2)  The Group R fire area is one story only

3)  The Group R fire area does not include a basement

4)  The Group R fire area is no closer than 30' from another structure

5)  Cooking is not allowed inside the structure

6)  The Group R fire area has an occupant load of no more than 8

7)  A hand held fire (portable) extinguisher is in every Group R fire area


----------



## jonboy (Aug 7, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Here's the thing with your logic. If they put in cooking facilities, the case for classifying them as R3 would be stronger and the hazard would be higher.


Exactly.  R1 definition describes building with multiple "sleeping units", not "a sleeping unit".  In a cabin with no cooking facilities, there's no concern for occupants finding their way out of sleeping units into corridors, down staircases, etc., in a fire.  Why not treat it under the IRC, which doesn't differentiate between transiency or permanency and expects rental use?  Additionally, the code provides for transient congregate living facilities with fewer than 10 persons to be R-3, see 2009 IRC (below).  You are't talking about anything near as intensely occupied and/or hazardous as a congregate living facility.

SECTION 310 RESIDENTIAL GROUP R

310.1 Residential Group R. Residential Group R includes, among others, the use of a building or structure, or a portion thereof, for sleeping purposes when not classified as an Institutional Group I or when not regulated by the International Residential Code in accordance with Section 101.2. Residential occupancies shall include the following:

R-1 Residential occupancies containing sleeping units where the occupants are primarily transient in nature, including:

Boarding houses (transient)

Hotels (transient)

Motels (transient)

Congregate living facilities (transient) with 10 or fewer occupants are permitted to comply with the construction requirements for Group R-3.


----------



## jonboy (Aug 7, 2011)

Here, I knew I saw this discussed recently, IRC for rental cabins if fewer 16 persons. Not sure where the 16 came from, rather than 10.

http://www.ci.gatlinburg.tn.us/buildinsp/Building%20Code%20Requirements%20for%20Large%20Dwellings%20Used%20as%20Overnight%20Rentals.pdf


----------



## jonboy (Aug 7, 2011)

Another way to work backwards to the same result is that vacation timeshares are R2, which are more than two dwelling units in a building; vacation timeshares are inherently transient, and here we have 1 sleeping unit as a stand-alone building.  I'd say IRC or R3.  R1 isn't a catch-all for every transient use.


----------



## cda (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome Jon boy

Sorry I am missing where the definition says multiple

And you can have an one story R-1


----------



## Big Mac (Aug 9, 2011)

R-1 = Residential occupancies containing units where the occupants are primarily trtansient in nature. including (but not limited to) Boarding houses, Hotels, Motels.

R-3 + Residential occupancies where the occupants are primarily permanent in nature and not classiifed as R-1, R-2, R-4, or I


----------

